# canned pears turning pink



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I canned pears today and just like the last 3 years, the contents turned pink when canned.

Does this happen to anyone else...anyone know why?
The pears have tasted great, but always turn pink......


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It's caused by pink color pigments in the fruit.. The heating causes it to show... It's often normal to happen... As far as I know, not much you can do about it..


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

thank you for your response!

My husband looked at the pears and gave me a "not again!" kind of look because my four year old won't eat "mommy's pink pears" lol :bash:

they are a very dark pink this year, Maybe because they were pressure canned instead of water bath. either way I think they are rather pretty!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

What type of pears do you use...do you put fruit fresh on them while you are peeling and coring. 

Here are the ones I did today....I have never had them turn pink. I use Bartlett pears. I have friends that give us pears every year. This year I got 3 bushels.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm not sure of the variety but I have always used the same pear trees to can with so they are the same every time.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

In the Ball canning guide, there is a section called "The Problem Solver" that answers that very question. The poblem: Pink, red, blue or purple color in canned apples, pears, peaches and quinces. The answer: A natural chemical change which in cooking the fruit. Prevention: None.


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

I canned Bartlett pears from my trees and definately used Fruit Fresh. They came out pure white. I used another brand of citric acid and had a poorer outcome. Browned spots. Just make sure your fruit is submerged and not partially sticking out with buoyancy.That little cap will brown that sticks out.:thumb:


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

I did have pink tinged pears once or twice. I bought them from the fruit stand so I don't remember the variety.They tasted fine though.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I hate using fruit fresh on pears because I can never get every spot so I cover them with water that has about 1/4-1/2 cup lemon juice in it and they stay white until they go in the canner.

as an update on my pears, I am making some into pear sauce and the ones that I boiled a little long (we can our pears hard) turned pink in the pot. It made me smile


----------

